# FireLine Original vs Crystal



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Is the Crystal version as strong as the Original? It's very underrated (why is that?), but does the Crystal's breaking strength compare? 

Used the Original this last year and love it...but don't always need the smoke or high vis.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Might be just my imagination,but the smoke seems to last a bit longer...


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I won a 1500 yd spool of the 10lb crystal in a raffle and put some on a couple of rods. Absolutely hate it. It's stiff for starters and just does not seem to perform as well as the Power pro or Stren superbraid. I took it off my reels and mailed the rest to my brother


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Crystal is all I use on my Trout size spinners and now trying on my metal reels. So far so good. it is a bit stiff when you first start using. After a bit of use it will come to life and is a joy to use.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Crystal is all I use on my Trout size spinners and now trying on my metal reels. So far so good. it is a bit stiff when you first start using. After a bit of use it will come to life and is a joy to use.


Been my experience with the regular FireLine, once you fish it a few trips and break it in it's great. Gonna have to pick a box up once I have a need for some new line.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

like was said before you have to break it in for a couple of outings but then it is perfect. never really thought that it was translucent though, looks like dental floss underwater as well.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with the crystal. I've head of a report that someone tested the two and the smoke had just a tad bit higher breaking strength than the crystal. Never actually tested it myself but for me its a moot point as the line breaks much higher than I need it to anyway. Just go with whatever color you prefer. Now, as to why it over tests?... Well that is a long topic unto itself. Most any brand of line will over test (unless IGFA rated). But the short story is that its just about marketing. For example one brand might say their line is the strongest most durable 20lb. line on the market. Well that's because its actually a 30lb. line marked with a label that says its 20lb. Its really kind of silly when you think about it.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Fireline*

I like the original Smoke for Trout in river water. I use 6 lb mono when the bite is tough. I have seen a lot of guys get outfished that were useing the crystal for Trout. I think they see it. Even with a leader. It really doesn't matter which one is a tad stronger...What matters is if you get bit...example the 12 lb fish Bob caught a few days ago posted under Big trout...10 lb smoke fireline..believe me I Trout fish several times a week and we catch the heck out of big Trout. I have seen several guys get on my boat with crystal and get smoked by the smoke Thet are all useing smoke the next trime I see them. I had it happen a couple days ago. A hard head was on the boat and refused to fish with my tackle..He was useing crystal and I was useing smoke and mono. I caught 10 Trout including a seven pounder and a eight and a half pounder. We were useing the same bait. He did not catch a fish over two pounds. I have seen it happen time and time again. The yellow power pro is even worse for Trout. I don't like the green power pro either for trout. In the big stuff for Cobia and such it is fine.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surf rat said:


> I like the original Smoke for Trout in river water. I use 6 lb mono when the bite is tough. I have seen a lot of guys get outfished that were useing the crystal for Trout. I think they see it. Even with a leader. It really doesn't matter which one is a tad stronger...What matters is if you get bit...example the 12 lb fish Bob caught a few days ago posted under Big trout...10 lb smoke fireline..believe me I Trout fish several times a week and we catch the heck out of big Trout. I have seen several guys get on my boat with crystal and get smoked by the smoke Thet are all useing smoke the next trime I see them. I had it happen a couple days ago. A hard head was on the boat and refused to fish with my tackle..He was useing crystal and I was useing smoke and mono. I caught 10 Trout including a seven pounder and a eight and a half pounder. We were useing the same bait. He did not catch a fish over two pounds. I have seen it happen time and time again. The yellow power pro is even worse for Trout. I don't like the green power pro either for trout. In the big stuff for Cobia and such it is fine.


You make a very good point David. I fish the Little Bridge on the causeway alot in late summer for big Trout and saw the same thing last year. Gonna try your suggestion this year. 1 rod with my Crystal and one with the Smoke.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i gave the crystal a good long use this summer on a metal rod, and just didnt like it. it broke in, still didnt like it. its stiff, coils like a sumbitch, is ungodly easy to see under the water (on clear water days spanish just said HAHAH F U)


used the 10lb on a small trout reel, hated it even worse on that.



so, for crystal vs regular , i have to say....suffix braid in green.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I like 20# Fireline Crystal myself on my back bay plugging setups. I have used the regular Fireline in the past on the surf side setups that was good for me.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What is the difference between the Original and the Crystal.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Fishman said:


> What is the difference between the Original and the Crystal.


Here ya go. Some will disagree but here it is....Not saying I agree but it is sorta like this. I tried the test and got simular results.

FireLine Crystal: The Only Translucent Superline


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

fireline braid..
so good i switch all my braid reels to it.

original and crystal the same, just different colors.

lol jesse. did those macks say it IN spanish also?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

eric said:


> fireline braid..
> so good i switch all my braid reels to it.
> 
> original and crystal the same, just different colors.
> ...


yep. muy malo ese, MUY malo


----------

